# Opinions On Leash Laws



## Gharrissc

I know most places have a leash law,but my particular city does not. They do have an ordinance about nuisance dogs though,and your dog must be under verbal control if offleash. I would like opinions on if you think the law should require ALL dogs be leashed regardless of training or should it be a case by case basis?

The only issue that I see with the current law in my city is that there is no detail to outline what is defined as verbal control according to them. Most people who are truly responsible and dog saavy understand what it means,but a lot of people do not. Fortunately there aren't too many instances of dogs running at large,and most people that I have seen use leashes anyway.Even though two of my dogs will heel off leash and won't be a bother to anyone,I still use a leash when I walk them downtown.

Boy I really need to turn my brain off at night so that I don't think so much.


----------



## Mrs.K

Where do you live? I want to move there!


----------



## Good_Karma

I feel there should be a leash law. I think the percentage of dogs who are 100% obedient under all circumstances is next to none. And as someone with a very dog reactive dog, I would be a nervous wreck trying to decide if every off leash dog I saw was a potential threat to my dog or not.


----------



## NancyJ

Actually I think it is covered in a sideways fashion under state law by how "at large" which is illegal is defined. 

South Carolina Legislature Mobile

Such is the law, the realities of enforcment are probably different and there are expemtpions for offlead hunting dogs 

State Parks are pretty agressive and, technically, a lead no longer than 6 feet is allowed.

Hunting dogs are allowed to hunt offlead though and it is one of the few states that has a season for deer hutning using pack dogs.


----------



## Dainerra

I live in an area with no leash law and wish there was! You can spot a responsible dog owner with an off-leash dog easily. Unfortunately, that has probably happened twice in the time I've lived here.
Nuisance dogs are defined as those that are aggressive to humans or attack livestock. However the onlu recourse is to shoot the dog. There are no fines (except paying for property loss) because ot's legal for dogs to roam. You can't call animal control about stray dogs in your yard. Or dogs pooping in your yard. Or loose dogs running in the highway.


----------



## GSDkid

The state law says that I can have my dog off leash unsupervised but when it's night time, they have to be supervised. Then the county leash law says I have to have my dog leashed at all times unless they're in a fenced in yard or invisible fence. Then my apartment complex says I have to have my dog leashed at all times.

My neighbors have their dogs off leash all the time. On some occassions, I'll be walking Abby and the run towards her. Luckily, Abby doesn't react aggressively.

I wonder who would be liable if a leashed dog attacked an off leash dog?


----------



## Liesje

I think leash laws are fine. We have a 6' leash law here. I would never walk my dogs around loose in high traffic, even the dogs that are trained and titled.


----------



## juliejujubean

im actually visiting paris right now and not everyone uses a leash here!!!!
generally, the dogs here are well behaved and stick with the owner, but it makes me so frightened that the dogs will get hurt. i do love how dog friendly this city is though, people bring their dogs to the cafe, park, shopping, EVERYWHERE.  i just wish more would use a leash. i am for a leash law where there is a lot of traffic to avoid smushed puppies. but on a backwoods trail, of course i want my dia to explore the smells


----------



## ShenzisMom

I like my cities leash law. The dog *must* be on leash, but they don't have a length. I frequently walk my dogs on 30 foot lines in parks and the like.


----------



## pyratemom

Our island has leash laws. Dogs must be leashed or fenced. I can still train off lead in the training field where folks bring their dogs to play frisbee or chase balls and no one cares there but I would never walk my dog off lead near the highway or around places where things can happen that you can't plan for. Too many people ignore the laws and then their dogs get hit and the children or the dog pay the price.


----------



## Liesje

I also do lots of training and activities off leash but these are not city parks. The city has a leash law of 6' but that only applies to city land and city sidewalks. At private training facilities, land owned by schools or churches where we have permission to be, the leash law does not apply. That is why I am fine with the current law. We have plenty of places to run and train off leash. I can't imagine a good reason to let dogs loose on public sidewalks, maybe it works in smaller towns. I'd rather have a trained dog be on leash than an untrained dog loose.


----------



## hunterisgreat

I wonder if its my city. At our TRIAL, a woman rounded the corner and began coming towards the field with SEVEN off leash dogs, none of which came on command. People were in the middle of routines. Club members were frantically trying to round up this idiots SEVEN off leash dogs who were not under anything I could even classify as "verbal influence". Had to tell her "you gotta leave right now. This will be very ugly if your dogs make it all the way to that training field.


----------



## Caledon

Good_Karma said:


> I feel there should be a leash law. I think the percentage of dogs who are 100% obedient under all circumstances is next to none. And as someone with a very dog reactive dog, I would be a nervous wreck trying to decide if every off leash dog I saw was a potential threat to my dog or not.


I agree. 

I also wish the city would enforce the 6 foot leash law and ban retractable leashes for sidewalk use.


----------



## martemchik

I don't get why you wouldn't have your dog on a leash no matter what. My biggest worry would be people with reactive dogs that are perfectly fine walking their dog on leash. I know my dog is friendly, but I don't want him running up to a reactive dog on leash because that dog will react no matter how friendly mine is. So when those two dogs get in a fight, what is the person with the off-leash dog going to say? "Put that dog on a leash?"


----------



## Cheerful1

You should definitely have your dog on a leash, no matter what. Too many things can happen too quickly.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Agree with Good Karma. I would love to see leash laws everywhere. 

Safer for the dog, less expensive often for owners. Hit by car, attacked by other dogs, etc.


----------



## Liesje

My SIL was walking her dog off leash and it was attacked by a leash dog. Unfortunately since they were not obeying the law they weren't entitled to any damages from the other dog's owner and had some expensive vet bills due to the altercation (their dog had several puncture wounds and required drains).


----------



## Gharrissc

Unfortunately a lot of people don't get the bigger picture,and only think it's a matter of having a well trained dog. I agree that there are plenty of places that are safe if you want to do off leash stuff.There is no need to try and prove to others that you can do it. 

I see many people who have their dogs off leash,and the dogs are turning the block before they even get to the end of the street...That's some training eh?


----------



## Gharrissc

It seems like this law would cover all of South Carolina,but in Kershaw County it doesn't.I know there were talks of making a Leash Law mandatory in the county,but there have been some debates because the whole area is considered rural. I always thought of rural being out in the country,but I guess their definition is a little different.






jocoyn said:


> Actually I think it is covered in a sideways fashion under state law by how "at large" which is illegal is defined.
> 
> South Carolina Legislature Mobile
> 
> Such is the law, the realities of enforcment are probably different and there are expemtpions for offlead hunting dogs
> 
> State Parks are pretty agressive and, technically, a lead no longer than 6 feet is allowed.
> 
> Hunting dogs are allowed to hunt offlead though and it is one of the few states that has a season for deer hutning using pack dogs.


----------



## Blanketback

I always used to walk my dogs off leash when I was younger. I enjoyed having my dog right beside me, but free. I still like the idea of it, but now that I'm older I'm more aware of the dangers involved. So I doubt this puppy will enjoy the freedom that my others had. We'll see...

I've been to a few countries in Europe where they treat their dogs much more like family, and they weren't leashed so much like they are here.
They seemed more stable...if that makes any sense. I formed my own theory that off-leash is actually better for the dogs, rightly or wrongly who knows, lol.


----------



## martemchik

Liesje said:


> My SIL was walking her dog off leash and it was attacked by a leash dog. Unfortunately since they were not obeying the law they weren't entitled to any damages from the other dog's owner and had some expensive vet bills due to the altercation (their dog had several puncture wounds and required drains).


This is the reason why I'd never have my dog off leash. If another dog runs up to him, no matter what his reaction to that dog (my dog is friendly, but will put up a fight if the other dog challenges) I'm not liable for anything because my dog and I were following the law. So I think its great that the law is in place.

I was also just in Europe and the dogs aren't always more stable, but the ones that I saw off leash were definitely older and very neutral to other dogs and people. They just did their own thing and didn't bother anyone. It was awesome to see dogs just sitting under tables at restaurants and cafes, but the best story was when we were walking through a 13th century castle that was made into a museum and someone was walking their dog through it too. I think its awesome how dog friendly Europe is.


----------



## Liesje

Blanketback said:


> I've been to a few countries in Europe where they treat their dogs much more like family, and they weren't leashed so much like they are here.
> They seemed more stable...if that makes any sense. I formed my own theory that off-leash is actually better for the dogs, rightly or wrongly who knows, lol.


I agree to an extent. Around the house and in training I don't use the leash. I think it becomes a crutch or a self-fulfilling prophecy. I'm not one of those people that actually leashes puppies or new dogs to me. Even before we had a fence I never had problems with my baby puppies going out, getting potty trained, and learning to stay in the yard.

But when walking on a public sidewalk through people, dog, and vehicle traffic I always have a leash. The dog walks right beside me anyway but then no one can ever call into question whether I have control of my dog. Because I have GSDs they make people nervous even though they are perfectly well behaved. The leash gives the impression of control even though *we* know it's the training that matters.


----------



## Blanketback

Very true. I'm a tad hypocritical, because I don't want the leash laws to apply to me - but, unless someone's dog is walking at their side and under vocal command, I DO want their's leashed.

Not sure if it's still happening, but when I was in Europe, I was told that to have your dog travel with you on the train (IN the cabin with you, oh joy!) all you had to do was pay child's fare. How cool is that?!?


----------



## marshies

Toronto has leash law, and AM I EVER thankful!


----------



## martemchik

Blanketback said:


> Not sure if it's still happening, but when I was in Europe, I was told that to have your dog travel with you on the train (IN the cabin with you, oh joy!) all you had to do was pay child's fare. How cool is that?!?


I know most public transport trains we were on had pet friendly cars and non-pet cars. So you can just bring them on with you if you were going somewhere. I think its just a shock to us because we don't have the same public transport system here and don't realize that 70% of the people there don't own cars.


----------



## VegasResident

Leash law here. I support it. My last GSD was attacked by an off leash dog that the owner THOUGHT was under her control. I also saw three goldens jogging with an owner that ran out into a street before they were recalled. They were running towards me (friendly)..good thing there were no cars.


----------



## tank101

yeah, no one follows it. I keep my leashed while off my property while on walks but if we are hiking they are off-leash. But If I know someone else is there I leash them. If I see the people while we are hiking I ask if they care if I let them off-leash and most people dont care as long as they your dogs are friendly.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

My foster dog is reactive to off leash dogs that run up at her face. The two dogs that have attacked Rocky TWICE off leash (that I reported to the apartment complex both times and nothing happened) ran up to my foster OFF LEASH again about 30 minutes ago as we came up to the building.

They were both growling and snarling and I was screaming at the idiot girl to get her dogs and when the first one went at my foster, Roxy, she bit a nice little piece out of the side of his muzzle and he yelped and ran away.

Rocky has let these dogs attack him TWICE and just ran away, but when the second one came at Roxy he growled and went inbetween her and him. Luckily the dumb girl grabbed her dog before Roxy or Rocky took a chunk out of it too!

I feel bad that this happened, but at the same time I am sure that girl will not bring them off leash again around Roxy. What's funny is an ON leash dog can run up to her and she will try to play with them, or a dog at the dog park....but she doesn't like off leash dogs at the complex.

BOTH of my dogs were leashed and under control, and you better believe I won't give that girl a dime for her vet bills.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

And as we walked up to our apartment, the boxer next door ran out of his front door with his owner dragging behind on the leash and Roxy just tried to kiss him. So no bad lessons learned.


----------



## musicalxheart

The town/county that I live in requires all dogs to be on a leash, unless it's a hunting dog. For the most part there are a lot of owners who leash their dogs, but there are still quite a few strays or dogs who have collars and ID tags but are just off leash. I really think that everyone needs to leash their dog when out in public (unless at a fenced in dog park that allows off leash FRIENDLY dogs), and near roads of any kind. 

But the number of strays really bothers me. Last week, probably Friday or so, a couple of days after we got Odie I took him outside to use the bathroom. Well, I heard a dog growling and it sounded very close to where I was with Odie in our back yard (none of our yard is fenced in so I keep Odie on a leash every time we go outside). I looked around for a minute or two and finally I found the source of the growling. There was a dark brown Pitbull standing in my next door neighbors yard (their yard isn't fenced in either), there wasn't an owner outside with it, it didn't have a collar, and there was most definitely no leash. It stared me down and kept growling.. So I picked up Odie, and very slowly backed away and when I got around the corner of the house, I bolted with Odie still in my arms to the front door and got inside really fast. Now, I'm not a Pit hater or anything, I love Pitbulls they are wonderful dogs and pets, but this one didn't seem friendly at all. It honestly scared me, my heart was pounding in my chest and I had to catch my breath and calm down once I got inside. The last thing I want is for my son, my husband, Odie, or myself to get attacked by an unfriendly dog because it's a stray, or the owners just don't care and let the dog out with no way of identifying the animal, or keeping it under control (on a leash). 

So, I'm definitely for the leash law and think it's great. I just wish there were more people who followed it as well as having a reduced amount -- or better yet, no strays (which will probably never happen).


----------



## DeucesMom

juliejujubean said:


> im actually visiting paris right now and not everyone uses a leash here!!!!
> generally, the dogs here are well behaved and stick with the owner, but it makes me so frightened that the dogs will get hurt. i do love how dog friendly this city is though, people bring their dogs to the cafe, park, shopping, EVERYWHERE.


I love that about Europe. When my best friend and I visited Italy it was the same there. We took the train from Rome to Florence and a woman got on, sat in the seat next to me, put a towel on the seat opposite her (the one next to my friend) and then plopped her little dog on the towel! He was very well behaved the entire trip. Just curled up and went to sleep. When we got to Florence, he just trotted off the train - no leash - right next to his owner. Ya gotta love it! 

We have a leash law here - all dogs must be on a leash, period. It's rare we run into a dog running loose. Usually when that happens it's because they've escaped from a fenced yard or bolted out a door.


----------



## selzer

This is the law in Ohio:

"The warden and deputies shall make a record of all dogs owned, kept, and harbored in their respective counties. 

They shall patrol their respective counties and *seize and impound on sight all dogs found running at large* *and all dogs more than three months of age found not wearing a valid registration tag,* except any dog that wears a valid registration tag and is: on the premises of its owner, keeper, or harborer, *under the reasonable control of its owner or some other person*, hunting with its owner or its handler at a field trial, kept constantly confined in a registered dog kennel, or acquired by, and confined on the premises of, an institution or organization of the type described in section 955.16 of the Revised Code. 

*A dog that wears a valid registration tag may be seized on the premises of its owner, keeper, or harborer and impounded only in the event of a natural disaster*."

I guess I read this to mean that dogs cannot be left to run around without being supervised. But if I am out on a walk with one of my girls who can be trusted to heel off-lead, or has excellent recall and is under perfect control of me, then I can let them off-lead. But I have to be right there and they have to be under control. 

I have tags for all my dogs, but I do not always put their collars on when I leave the property. Sometimes I just use a show lead. So, I should be better about that.


----------



## Blanketback

In my area, my dog MUST be leashed or I'm looking at a fine if I'm caught.
The only people who've ever complained about my disregard for the 'law' are other dog owners. They're unwilling/unable to allow their dogs the benefits of walking off leash, so they get angry when I allow it.

Some of the comments I've received are incredible!! "Poor dog, he can't even think for himself", "He acts like a little soldier" , "You must beat him or he wouldn't be so good" ...mind-numbing stuff like that. It's absolutely unbelievable what kind of insults people will come up with. Just because my dog is walking sedately at my side! 

Either I'm a simpleton or just hung-up on semantics, but I'm not seeing the connection between leash laws and running at large.


----------



## chelle

juliejujubean said:


> im actually visiting paris right now and not everyone uses a leash here!!!!
> generally, the dogs here are well behaved and stick with the owner, but it makes me so frightened that the dogs will get hurt. i do love how dog friendly this city is though, people bring their dogs to the cafe, park, shopping, EVERYWHERE.  i just wish more would use a leash. i am for a leash law where there is a lot of traffic to avoid smushed puppies. but on a backwoods trail, of course i want my dia to explore the smells


Isn't it amazing? My jaw dropped the first time I saw a dog in a Paris restaurant. I couldn't believe it. All the ones I saw were little dogs, though. No GSD's for sure.


----------



## Tiffseagles

I am in favor of leash laws. My area has leash laws but they are rarely enforced. I have had multiple encounters with off leash dogs and I wish people would just use their darn leashes as the majority of them do not have verbal control of their dog(s).

I have a DINOS. If an off leash dog approaches us, chances are there will be a fight. I've been lucky enough to prevent this so far by stepping between my dog and the off leash dog or high tailing out of the area, but if something were to occur, legally the owner of the off leash dog would be responsible for any vet bills (their dogs and mine) if anything were to happen (even if my dog is the aggressor).


----------



## Wolfgeist

I support leash laws only because it's safer for the dogs. Imagine you walking your rescue dog that is extremely dog aggressive and an off leash dog comes up to you? Or several? It's just safer, in my opinion. And I LOVE off leash stuff with Hunter (but I have excellent verbal control over him).


----------



## Mrs.K

I miss being capable of taking my dogs everywhere I go. Whether it is in a mall, restaurant or cafe, or on the bus and train. 
That is how Indra learned everything. I took her anywhere and everywhere with me. 

Within the City, there is a leash law. However, there are certain areas, which is specified, where you can take your dogs off leash. Which is usually, right outside the cities, in the field. 

In Germany, you never have to go far to let your dogs off leash, because everything is smaller and short distance.


----------



## LuvShepherds

We have a leash law and people ignore it all the time. I'm constantly after people to please at least keep their dogs under control. I have no problem with a dog that is off leash if it's heeling or walking calmly next to the owner. I can't deal with a dog that is aggressive or just showing off and races up to us when mine are on lead. That's unfair to my dogs and they are more likely to react if they are on a leash.


----------



## GSDolch

If a dog is under complete verbal control then I don't have much of a problem so long as its under control and the owner is right there. 

Otherwise, people need to keep their dogs on a leash IMO.


----------



## k_sep

I'm definitely in favor of leash laws, at least around here. I have yet to see a single well behaved dog off a leash in my area. There's an enclosed park near where I live that allows off leash dog walking (the sign does say WELL BEHAVED DOGS), but whenever I take Luna there, it never fails. There will be some dog that either wants to hump her, bark at her, or fight her and the owner cannot call their dog off, ever. It drives me crazy.


----------



## Debbieg

I am glad we have a leash law. 

I do walk early in the morning on our bike trail and allow Benny off leash although he does have on his e-collar ( is that considered a remote leash?) I always have his leash with me and clip it on when another dog is approaching or a person who seems fearful of him. Benny is known by most of the people we pass on these early morning walks and some even bring treats for him.

I wish flexi's did not count as leashes! I get frustrated with people who let their barking dogs all over the place, in Benny's space on the flexi, while I have to get off the path and create distance.


----------



## Bear L

My neighborhood has people letting their dogs off leash on walks sometimes. I do as well. Everyone keeps close watch of their dogs and when other dogs approach, we all leash up or bring the dogs close. I've only seen well behave dogs off leash. So it works out well. I've been impressed by how courteous and understanding our neighborhood is.


----------



## pfitzpa1

From a liability standpoint, leash laws are good. From a public safety standpoint, leash laws are good. From a dog safety standpoint, leash laws are good. However I would hate to live somewhere where there were not plenty of off-leash dog areas.

I come from Ireland (countryside) where dogs wander freely in the country and small towns. Problematic dogs don't last long. The smart/mellow ones survive well. These are mostly mutt pets, small-medium sized dogs. I don't think most folk would be happy seeing full sized GSD's roaming around.


----------



## ladyfreckles

I'm fine with leash laws--what I don't like is the way many towns will ban dogs from public beaches/parks just because one dog messed up. If my dog is on leash and I'm cleaning up after him, why is it such a problem that I walk him down the beach on a rainy day?


----------



## Pepper311

Near roads and lots of action my dogs are on leash. When we hike or mountina bike she is lose. She is very good with other dogs and listens well. I find around here only well trained social dogs are off leash. The dog that I see leashed on hikes are often on leash because they are not well trained of socialized. 

I find off leash dogs I see one hikes are better behaved then dogs I see at the dog park. 

Dogs should not be let to just roam with no owner. That's not good.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I vote for leash laws. I agree, my dogs are well trained but there are too many potential dangers with the highway etc.


----------



## misterW

I dislike leash laws, but in cities, with so many other dogs, people, cars...it is probably best to have dogs on a leash. One reason why I do not live in a city and would not have a dog if I did. 

It is such a different experience to be able to just walk out along back roads, through woods and fields, with the dog trotting along, constantly looking back and making eye contact, smelling things and stopping when it wants, chasing squirrels up trees, jumping in streams...


----------



## Steve in PA

Leash laws are an excellent idea and should be obeyed. 

I was recently walking our new GSD pup on a leash, when a loose Lab came after her. I did not know the lab's intentions and my dog did not like it, so I ended up kicking it in it's rump in order to chase it off.

It ran away, only to come back a second time. This time it got several kicks in the ribs before it ran off. I noticed a teenager came out of a house, I guess after all the noise. I warned the teenager that if that dog comes after my dog again it will be shot.

I work in law enforcement and always carry when off duty. PA also has a regulation that lets a person kill another dog if it is chasing other domestic animals, farm animals or people. The owners of the Lab came outside and tried to give me crap about threatening their dog. I told them to obey the PA leash law!

My wife and I are animal lovers, owning numerous cats and ferrets beside our GSD. But I will defend my dog.


----------



## Kyleigh

IF and that's a HUGE IF ... people REALLY did have the control over their dogs that they thought they had, I'd support no leashes! But the reality is, people don't. 

I see more people being walked by their dog than I see people walking their dog. THIS is why I agree that we need leash laws. 

I'll admit, I LOVE to show off just how well behaved Kyleigh is ... We go downtown regularly. I just place the leash around my shoulders, so the loop is kind of hanging beside my neck (if she's on the right, the loop is on the left of my neck) and we walk. 

I only have to touch the loop every now and then to keep in place - it moves from me walking. She was THIS awesome downtown from the time she was 9 months old. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the compliments that we get when people stop us. WOW ... how old ... and I LOVE LOVE LOVE to brag about how young she is, and how well behaved she is, and how much she loves to be in the city, exploring and checking things out. 

I get so many people that are absolutely STUNNED when they see how well behaved she is ... but it's so awesome to see how some of them come around from being terrified of a GSD to standing beside one (albeit, one that really could care less about them LOL), but they're calm. 

I've even told people ... when you see someone that has a dog that is walking them ... seriously, cross the street. This is NOT a dog that the owner can control. Don't "wait" for the "what if", avoid it. Save everyone the trouble.


----------



## Chowgal

We have a leash law and I wish people would obey it more. The law states that outside of a physical fence, all dogs must be leashed (leash must be 6 ft or less). Unfortunately, too many people think because we're in the "boonies" the law doesn't apply to them (some family members seem to think this too -.- ) and it irritates me to no end because almost every single loose dog I've come across has been ill behaved. Between people just opening their doors and letting their dogs loose and people dumping dogs they don't want anymore, I don't walk my dogs in our neighborhood anymore. I go to the parks close to town because closer to town the fewer roaming dogs there are. But if I do walk in my neighborhood, I walk one dog at a time and carry a baseball bat that I have and will use to protect my dogs.


----------



## Gharrissc

A lot of people don't control their dogs because they feel that it's taking away from the dogs fun. It doesnt make sense to me,but I've had people tell me that I should 'let my dogs be dogs' when I recall them from going up to someone in the park or on hiking trail. My dogs are friendly,but I think you should respect other people who are out and may not be willing to interact with your dog. Some don't feel that way. 




Kyleigh said:


> IF and that's a HUGE IF ... people REALLY did have the control over their dogs that they thought they had, I'd support no leashes! But the reality is, people don't.


----------



## codmaster

misterW said:


> I dislike leash laws, but in cities, with so many other dogs, people, cars...it is probably best to have dogs on a leash. One reason why I do not live in a city and would not have a dog if I did.
> 
> It is such a different experience to be able to just walk out along back roads, through woods and fields, with the dog trotting along, constantly looking back and making eye contact, smelling things and stopping when it wants, *chasing squirrels up trees,* jumping in streams...


 
Isn't that one reason why we have leash laws?


----------



## Debbieg

Definitely need leash laws in our the city but nice to have many country area where we can enjoy off leash hikes. 

Benny is very well trained off leash but I have no problem obeying the leash law in public out of respect for people who are scared of him.


----------



## selzer

Ohio has a leash law. It covers the WHOLE state, and I wish people in rural areas (like where I live) would abide by it. If they have the dog under control, the wording is such that the dog does not need to be connected to them. But people in rural areas, oftentimes, think that dogs should just go and be dogs, while they sit on their butts watching the boob-tube. 

Yesterday I was walking my kids in the middle of the city. Ok, they are not my kids, they are my nieces, but I baby sit them a lot. And this city area has a LOT of dear roaming everywhere. What a nuisance, but that is a rant for another thread. Anyway, the girls are 6 and almost 6, and they are smaller than kindergarteners, and we did a forced march to a park about 2 miles away. On the way back, we went the other way around their huge circle to get up the seventh and steepest of Seven Hills' hills. And the girls and I see the beast at the same time.

They said it was a deer, I said it was a Great Dane. There is a man out there doing something, and a woman next door out -- it was a nice day. We kept walking. The dog charges toward us. It comes right up to my belly button -- it is a big dog, a boxer, but bigger. The owner did not bother to corral it originally, just said that it won't hurt me. 

Nice. I am sorry but when you have someone else's little girls with you, that would make a good sized snack for a large dog, maybe you don't want dogs running unabated up to them. The girls were frightened, so it was important that I not be. I said, he is a boxer? His owner said yes, but we think he has Great Dane in him. I thought so too. 

Eventually he realized that his dog, however friendly was not leaving us alone so we could go across his side-walk and he finally managed to call the dog off and put it in his trunk. 

This is so unbelievably unacceptable behavior of an owner of a dog that people might be scared of, but it was not my neighborhood, and I just kept on going and told the girls not to stare at the dog. 

We were all so tired last night, that I really did not care all that much that the power went out and I had to take care of the dog in the dark, and the go to bed in the cold. Some part of me worried about whether the power would be on today and how I would manage water if it were out for days. 

But it came on, went off again, then came on again while I was sleeping.


----------

